# Decadent Clouds - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (25/8/21)

*There follows two reviews for Revive. One for 6mg and one for MTL 12mg.*



​*REVIVE
(LOCAL)*

*Flavour Description: *
“A Sweetened Ultra Creamy Dessert, combined with medium roast Coffee Beans and carefully drizzled with Caramel Syrup.” 

The bottle states that it is a “Creamy Caramel Latte”.

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*NIC:* 6mg

*My comments:*

This juice has a peculiar and, unfortunately, a most unpleasant flavour.

The caramel is unlike any caramel I have ever tasted. It is so unpalatable that I can’t even equate it with caramel. It’s as though the flavour is highly concentrated. It makes me think of a cooking flop where I’ve had a heavy hand with the spices, thinking that it would improve the dish. Instead, it ruined it.

Caramel is usually sweet, but this one is not sweet but extremely rich; so rich that I couldn’t manage more than a few puffs in any one day.

The coffee is present, but it doesn’t mitigate the unpleasant flavour at all.

I tried a few puffs every day over a period of 3 days, hoping that the flavour would settle, but sadly it did not.

It pains me to write such a review on one of Decadent Clouds’ juices, as the fruit range is excellent.

*Would I buy this juice again:* Definitely not.

*Mod:* Eleaf iJust3
*Coil:* Smok 0.15ohm
*Watts:* 80W

*Coffee Review #195*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (25/8/21)

​*REVIVE MTL
(LOCAL)*

*Flavour Description: *
“A Sweetened Ultra Creamy Dessert, combined with medium roast Coffee Beans and carefully drizzled with Caramel Syrup.” 

The bottle states that it is a “Creamy Caramel Latte”.

*VG/PG:* 60/40
*NIC:* 12mg

*My comments: *
The 12mg is better than the 6mg. It is a light caramel with a slight undertone of coffee. Pleasant, but not particularly exciting.

*Would I buy this juice again:* No

Mod: Univapo Kipo Pod Kit
Coil: 1.3ohm
Watts: 15W

*Coffee Review #196*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

